# Mr. Parker said



## tshadowchaser (Jun 16, 2014)

That's is the whole of this thread. 
 Saying heard by those here or from what others have told them. 
Just give us some of those "Parker said' saying


----------



## Buka (Jun 16, 2014)

Although I forget what we were talking about at the time, I'm positive what he told me, "To hear is to doubt, to see is to be deceived, to _feel_ is to believe." 

Five years later as a rookie cop, my range master pulled a really cool stunt to teach me something. I slapped my head and said "Ed Parker. "


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 16, 2014)

Here is one you probably haven't heard: When asked if he would ever bodyguard for Boy George, Mr. Parker joked, "No, because then he would need a second bodyguard to protect him from his bodyguard."


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 17, 2014)

yep those are the things I want to hear once more


----------



## Buka (Jun 17, 2014)

One of my favorites -

"Desire, perspire, acquire." - Ed Parker

Short, to the point.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 18, 2014)

really folks I remember the days when this thread would have 4 or 5 pages in less than a day.  Have we lost so many Kenpo people over the years or just ones that studied under the GM or under his students


----------



## Tames D (Jun 18, 2014)

Who is Mr. Parker?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 18, 2014)

Tames D said:


> Who is Mr. Parker?


Mr. Chow from the Revenge of The Pink Panther, of course. duh.


----------



## Buka (Jun 18, 2014)

tshadowchaser said:


> really folks I remember the days when this thread would have 4 or 5 pages in less than a day.  Have we lost so many Kenpo people over the years or just ones that studied under the GM or under his students



I think it's just random traffic flow for the most part.  ///  ......then I stopped and tried to figure when he passed away. Had to look it up. 1990, going on 24 years. Can it be that long ago? Damn and G damn some more.  I guess it's like anything else. Talk to a really sharp twelve year old about 9/11, and he has no point of actual reference. I guess I'm like that, too. I know about William Chow and James Mitose. Read as much as the next guy, talked to those who knew them. But my reference is different.

But! Back to the quotes....

 "To beat action, meet it."  

I know it's one of the first ones people refer to, but it's such a solid tactical plan. Bruce Lee called it a "stop hit" and I'm sure the "Way of the Intercepting Fist" is well known. Maybe it's one of the reasons he and Bruce got along so well - philosophical similarities.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 19, 2014)

Damn I did not think it had been that long ago that he passed.  Your right time passes way to fast.


----------



## punisher73 (Jun 19, 2014)

tshadowchaser said:


> really folks I remember the days when this thread would have 4 or 5 pages in less than a day. Have we lost so many Kenpo people over the years or just ones that studied under the GM or under his students




I'll put a plug in for Mr. Hubbard's other board.  www.kenpotalk.com  might get a lot more responses on there.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 19, 2014)

punisher73 said:


> I'll put a plug in for Mr. Hubbard's other board.  www.kenpotalk.com  might get a lot more responses on there.


true  but I was trying to stir up a little more traffic by the Kenpo people here


----------



## Lightning Ram (Jun 29, 2014)

I was lucky to spend sometime with Mr. Parker on two occasions. He had a seminar at Sandy Sandoval Studio and the next day he was at the Seattle Open and then afterwards a picnic at Sandy Sandoval house. Then the next year he came again and he remember me. Although I'm a student of GGM Ralph Castro he treated me as one of his, he was always joking and willing to answer anything you asked him.


----------



## Doc (Nov 13, 2014)

"The mind is like a parachute, it only works when it's open."


----------



## Reeksta (Dec 18, 2014)

Touch Of Death said:


> Here is one you probably haven't heard: When asked if he would ever bodyguard for Boy George, Mr. Parker joked, "No, because then he would need a second bodyguard to protect him from his bodyguard."


Is there some context to this that needs explaining? Because otherwise it sounds homophobic. Did Parker have some reason to dislike Boy George other than his sexuality?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 19, 2014)

Reeksta said:


> Is there some context to this that needs explaining? Because otherwise it sounds homophobic. Did Parker have some reason to dislike Boy George other than his sexuality?


It was a joke, and yes it was an homophobic joke. You are just going to have to get over it, or doubt it ever happened. LOL


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 19, 2014)

Maybe he just doesn't like heroine addicts.


----------



## Reeksta (Dec 19, 2014)

Touch Of Death said:


> It was a joke, and yes it was an homophobic joke. You are just going to have to get over it, or doubt it ever happened. LOL


To be honest it's less the 'joke' itself that I find sad, more the fact that someone would choose to celebrate such an ugly sentiment


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 20, 2014)

I am a sad guy.


----------

